# Fast Fermentation on Pee



## ws7293 (Jun 4, 2010)

I started my first batch on 05/31 using the extensively discussed reverse method. Pitch Red Star Monarch yeast about 8 am that morning with a SG of 1.7. 
On 6/1 at 6 am I had major action so I put 1/2 of first bottle RealLemon in and wisked good, that evening at 6:30 pm I still had major action so I put in other half of first bottle juice and wisked good. 
At 6:00 am on 6/2 still had major action so I poured in all of second bottle juice and wisked good. Evening of 6/2 still had great action, wisked good. 
Morning of 6/3 still had OK action, wisked good.
On evening of 6/3 while wisking could smell some alcohol so I checked SG and it was 1.4 so I added other bottle and remaining additives per recipe, I gave a good wisk and could smell alcohol. 
On 6/4 at 6:00 am gave a good wisk and still had some decent action, that afternoon at 5:00 gave a good wisk and checked SG and read .998, used spare hyrometer and got same reading so racked to carboy.
Temp was avg 84 the whole time, Pee is still working some in carboy but has major yeast smell.
Is this a normal timeline? I know it was a high temp but it is hot in Louisiana.
Will yeastey smell disipate?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeasty smell will go away soon as the yeast settles out and with those temps the temp of the wine was most likely even higher as fermentation creates heat also so yes it will move fast. Smaller batches also move faster also so depending on how big of a batch you made will determine if this was fast or not.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 4, 2010)

Very glad to see that the reverse method is being attempted.

I had great results from it.... fast and vigorous fermentation.

Yes, the yeasty smell goes away after awhile.

So far it's been mellowing nicely in the bottle and tastes a bit smoother each time I crack one.


----------



## PAwinedude (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't be afraid to up the yeast nutrient.....yeastie smells can be attributed to yeast that is over stressed. Not sure when you added the additional nutrient, but next time I would raise the overall dose by approx 1 or 2 TSP and then consider timing the nutrient additions when you are adding the lemon juice...

good luck


----------



## ws7293 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks alot, batch is 5 gallons and am hoping to sweeten with Rasberry concentrate for a nice contrast.

Really have enjoyed this forum and again thanks to all that contibute so much time and info.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd guess that in Louisiana, you'll have a few days in the summer hot enough to enjoy an ice cold Skeeter Pee or two. Have one for me! Cheers!


----------



## Zoogie (Jun 5, 2010)

*Fast Ferment*

I also had FAST ferment start to finish dry and clear (using clearing pack) was 11 days its awsome stuff....we all enjoyed nice ice cold glass yesterday...thanks for the recipe


----------



## ws7293 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well still have funny smell. Sg is .996 and I just splashed racked it off the sediments and tried to degass with the Carboy spoon thing (dont have degasser drill thing yet). The sediments have the same funny smell, not rotten egg or sewer smell but MAJOR YEAST smell. I thought I would splash rack it again in a few days and see. Do you think I just got it too hot and caused this smell thing.

Tasted it and was alittle disappointed, thought it would reyain more of the lemon flavor, I sweetened my test glass with sugar and some pomagranit juice and it was better but not the refreshing lemoney bevearge I had my lips set for.

Any sugesstions on the smell thing are welcome and I whis someone could give their taste thoughts of a good batch.


Thanks.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 13, 2010)

I haven't had a strong yeasty smell in any of the batches I have made. I have noticed the if the ferment gets too warm, a smell that I describe as the same smell you get with the solution in a home perm kit. I think it's just lemon influenced SO2. Normal SO2 treatments tend to reduce the smell. 

I do clear my Skeeter Pee while others leave it cloudy. I find that a clear Pee has less yeasty flavor than cloudy Pee. 

You might want to try another batch using a different slurry and don't let it get too warm. If you have a good active slurry, you don't really need to keep it warmer than normal room temp. I ferment all mine at around 63-65 degrees. Your yeasty smell could just be a fluke.


----------



## ws7293 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, will degassing help at all or is this a DUMP!!!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 14, 2010)

I would try degassing. It's little effort in order to save the batch. You might also try putting some in a glass and letting it breath for an hour or so to see if the smell disapates.


----------

